# Help PLEASE



## vbeamerv (Sep 8, 2004)

Hello everyone, My name is Matt... I'm new to the site ( Great site by the way )... Anyways I've got a question... I want to really get into varmint hunting, but right now the only high powered rifle I've got is my new 30-30 I use for Wild Boar... Do you think that would work sufficiently for coyote, and take them humanely? I will be using 150gr Winchester XP2, unless I can get my hands on some Remington Accelerator in 30-30-.22... Which is a 54gr .22 call bullet in a sabot embodied in a 30-30 cartridge... the xp2 are 2,405 FPS at 1900 Ft lbs, and the Remington Accel. is going at 3,500 FPS at 1,750 Ft Lbs... Also, I will be buying a Varmint rifle soon.. thinking of .270 or .243 Please help ( sorry such a long post )
Matt


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

um, yea the 30-06 will definately take a Yote.........and I wouldnt worry about the poor thing feeing much pain. Id worry about completely destroying the pelt. also, you have to consider the fact that the coyotes litle body isnt going to stop the bullet from a 30-06.....it will go strait through and hit watever is behind him.

you cn hunt coyote with a 30-06.....but i personaly wouldnt. it woud be like shooting a deer with a .50 BMG....but yea, to answer your question, it would take it down. PROBALY drop it in its tracks.....but its just to powerfull of a shell. you should get a smaller rifle, some good calibres for yotes are .223, 22-250, .243, and .270. if you go biger than .270 its guna be over-kill, and we, as human beings are to be GOOD STEWARDS of the enviroment. blowing apart a coyote is not being a good seward. get a rifle in a smaller calire for the yotes.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

well first off get your facts straight, its a 30-30 winchester not a 30-06 springfield. I'm not really sure where the original question comes from, how do you figure that if it can drop a boar it wouldnt be able to drop a thin skinned animal?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Shoot what you have for now. If you get into it you can purchase a better coyote rifle. Don't worry about what your shooting just get out there and start calling worry about the gun after you have a few coyotes under your belt!
Militant Tiger- does the difference really matter between a 30-30 and a 30-06 for coyote. Settle down a little so you don't scare the new guy right out of here.


----------



## vbeamerv (Sep 8, 2004)

Brad T, Thanks so much for advice... I just bought some Remington Accelerator rounds today... 54gr at 3,500 fps... Im going to site my simmons 3x9x50 scope in with them if its nice out later today... From all the rain we've gotten my field is soaked.... Also, what would be a good all around rifle to buy that would be good for coyote, varmint.. and deer? Thanks again
Matt


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I would say the 243 or the 270 if you still want to be able to shoot deer with it. I've shot deer with the 243 and use my 22-250 right now and don't have any problems. The 270 can get a little rough on the pelt at times but for an all-around gun it's a great choice. Hope this helps


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

In regards to your first question, yea the ole .30-30 Winchester has probably smacked it's fair share of Coyotes over the years. I hope you have good luck with the accelerators, and remember to use them as a single shot, you don't want the pointed bullets setting off the primers of the rounds in front if them in the magazine under recoil.

In regards to the second question, if it were me I would vote for either a .243 Winchester, 6mm Remington or the .25-06 Remington. Unless you handload the .243 Winchester will offer the most available different bullet weights and configurations for your intended purposes.

Welcome to the board, and enjoy.

SD Handgunner


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

you can also get a 243 for fairly little money. and yes a 243 is a deer gun
(sorry had to throw that in there) :lol:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Those are some real good points if you don't reload the 243 has probaly the most versatility for factory ammo. I forgot about the 25-06 that is a hell of a all-around gun also.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry on the 30-30, 30-06 mixup. it was late ind i got it switched. that was stupid mistake.

but to answer your question millitant_tigre, NO where did i say that it couldnt kill a coyote.......what part of IT WILL BLOW A COYOTE APART did you mistake as me saying it wouldnt kill it? im just curious.

"anything you say will be miss-quoted and used aginst you...." ever seen that T-shirt? you wouldnt hapen to have that on right now would you? :lol:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Trooper I was refering to vbeamerv's post, not yours.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

LOL wow, I AM stupid, HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAH ah, thats alright.

Im sorry Tigre, i confused you for this other guy, so i jupmed on your back, assuming you meant me.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

The 30-30 is fine as far out as you can hint them with it. I personaly don't like the 243 as a deer gun, but if looking for a der/varmit gun, it would be better than the 270 due to bullet avalibility. I think the 25cals are better. Get a 257 roberts, or a 25-06 and you will have a much better deer gun, and loaded with 75gr bullert, a much better varmit gun.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I just got around to re-reading this thread. I have to go along with whelen35 with one tiny exception, sort of. I do like the 243 for deer, but will gladly agree that the 257 Roberts, or even the AI version (if you want to get into wildcatting) and the 25-06 are way better deer guns. Some will add the 250 Savage, but I think they are too close for any appreciable difference. The only advantage of the 250 over the 243 is the availability of heavier bullets, which you may not be able to push quite fast enough. Bottom line? 243 will work, but the 257 or 25-06 are definitely better, and neither are noted for significant recoil.


----------

